# AppleTV+ App



## jaselzer

Has there been any announced progress or information as to whether the TiVo 4K will have access to the AppleTV+ app? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel

I’m wondering too since it recently came out on chromecast that gives me hope! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Noelmel said:


> I'm wondering too since it recently came out on chromecast that gives me hope!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So now you can cast AppleTV+ from your phone? I am not understanding what you mean by "came out on Chromecast". Would you please explain how to watch AppleTV by casting it to The TiVo 4K. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel

No I didn’t mean from your phone. The new Chromecast w google tv streaming stick that came out a few months after the Tivo Stream stick. I bought both. It didn’t have Apple tv app either and recently added it. It runs Android also (I think a newer version than then tivo) so I’m just saying hopefully Tivo will add it soon too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Noelmel said:


> No I didn't mean from your phone. The new Chromecast w google tv streaming stick that came out a few months after the Tivo Stream stick. I bought both. It didn't have Apple tv app either and recently added it. It runs Android also (I think a newer version than then tivo) so I'm just saying hopefully Tivo will add it soon too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I understand. I have a Google TV with Chromecast device and it is loaded with the AppleTV app. I hope you are correct it will come soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez

GOOD NEWS
I side loaded the Google TV APK and it all worked fine, menus previews and all the free stuff.
BUT
Once I tried to play something that required the subscription it played for about 5 seconds and then said playback error.
This tells me the Apple is of course doing some content protection and if the device is not approve or the security cert is not right for the protected content is does not play.

What this means is it is all good to go, Apple just needs to finish testing the Tivo hardware and then approve it. Like Apple said it is a phased rollout slow.


----------



## NashGuy

Yeah, I'd say that there's no technical reason why Apple couldn't release the app for the TS4K right now. They've had the Apple TV app available for certain model Sony smart TVs running Android TV for several months now and released it for the new Chromecast with Google TV a week or two ago. If the TS4K has sufficient security/content protection in place to land the Netflix and Amazon apps, I'm sure it's good enough for Apple too.

It'll just come down to a business decision on Apple's part. Will they release the Android TV version of their app for all capable devices or only the ones that they strike distribution deals with? Or might they limit all future distribution of the app only to those Android TV devices running the new Google TV content system? Google noted that the app will be coming this year to Sony and TCL smart TVs running Google TV.


----------



## FunkyDoc

I'm surprised no one has commented on this, but the Apple TV+ app is now available for the TiVo Stream 4K. I signed up for this site just to let people know  I saw that is was made available for Nvidia devices and figured I'd go check. Lo and behold, search for Apple TV+ and there it is. Downloaded it, works like a charm. Only thing that isn't working is it's not integrated into TiVo's interface. You see recommendations on Google TV's interface, just not TiVo's. Assuming that'll come down the road and may explain why no word from TiVo themselves that it's officially available. But it otherwise works perfectly. Loving the device, esp at this price point.


----------



## Alex_7

FunkyDoc said:


> I'm surprised no one has commented on this, but the Apple TV+ app is now available for the TiVo Stream 4K. I signed up for this site just to let people know  I saw that is was made available for Nvidia devices and figured I'd go check. Lo and behold, search for Apple TV+ and there it is. Downloaded it, works like a charm. Only thing that isn't working is it's not integrated into TiVo's interface. You see recommendations on Google TV's interface, just not TiVo's. Assuming that'll come down the road and may explain why no word from TiVo themselves that it's officially available. But it otherwise works perfectly. Loving the device, esp at this price point.


I created a thread : Apple TV app is now available on the Tivo Stream 4K
but no one seemed to care


----------



## FunkyDoc

Maybe they didn't understand that this was for the Apple TV+ (plus) app. Oh well.


----------



## scottchez

Dont care much as most are waiting for the other bug fixes. Other apps still broken or video locks up. Not usable yet
Used to work great till the lat update


----------



## Pax2247

Alex_7 said:


> I created a thread : Apple TV app is now available on the Tivo Stream 4K
> but no one seemed to care


I care!


----------

